# ACMEInstaller2



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there any reason why *ACMEInstaller2* can not be deleted from the Palm, Inc directory?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

None. However, as long as ACMEInstaller3 is there, I wouldn't be overly concerned.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> None. However, as long as ACMEInstaller3 is there, I wouldn't be overly concerned.


Thanks so much for your reply.


----------

